# Canadian military to be smaller than Tories promised in 2006



## RackMaster (Nov 12, 2007)

> *Canadian military to be smaller than Tories promised in 2006*
> By Murray Brewster, The Canadian Press
> 
> OTTAWA - The Conservative government's long-standing promise to dramatically increase the size of the Canadian military is being pared back, a federal report shows.
> ...



This is no surprise to any one up here wearing the uniform.   There have been warning signs for some time now but the CoC seems not to pay attention.  I'm not sure the exact figures in my field but I know that it is just as high as the Infantry figures, we lose a lot of young guys/girls; especially the last few years.  But we are also near critical retirement years across the CF.  Hopefully some one pulls their head out of someones ass and figures out some solutions. :doh:


----------



## Pete031 (Nov 12, 2007)

Noone will do anything unil the problem arises. In general CF fashion.:doh:


----------

